# Sonic pulls a Jesus,



## Foxstar (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPcGGHtKqyQ


Best comment ever below.



> Anyone who's been following the game could guess that the following scene would take place, but it's still horribly disappointing. It's basically the end of childhood. You're all adults now, and your parents don't love you, and neither does jesus or sega.



I think it about sums it up, Oh Sonic Team, When does the sucking stop? Why was the last good platformer you made Billy Hatcher? Why can't you make a Sonic Game without creating 10 new characters for Archie to shoehorn into their five year streak of shitastic stories? Why can't you fix the controls in your latest games? I guess my questions will never be answered.

Someone needs to track down the current Sonic Team and kill each and every last one of them. This is not the Sonic Team I grew up with. They clearly died or turned retarded after Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 20, 2006)

When did Sonic turn into DBZ? Ouch.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 20, 2006)

It's been pretty close to DBZ for a while, hasn't it?

When I read the thread title I thought you meant they'd killed him off :O


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 20, 2006)

I smell a rip off.

and this is the best comment ever.



> Oh shit, here comes the hentais on deviantart >_<
> But really, I did NOT expect her to actually kiss Sonic....
> This has got to be the most un-Sonic like Sonic story ever >_<
> So...in Heroes, it was the superpower of team work, but now, it's the superpower of erotica, huh?
> E10+ indeed....


----------



## TORA (Nov 21, 2006)

Yay for Sonic getting a hard-on (it's really his thumb). Gotta love maturity.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2006)

The best Sonic game would probably the one based on SatAM... which is yet to exist.

The Wolf Pack is the only reason I like the series.


----------



## Alchera (Nov 21, 2006)

My faith in Sonic died after Sonic 3-D Blast and the original Sonic Adventure.


----------



## izartist (Nov 21, 2006)

The only recent sonic games that have been good have been the sonic advance series imo.  These games bring sonic back to his 2d gaming roots.  The rest of the newer sonic games cept for the rereleases of the original sonic games (I'm lookin at you sonic mega collection) just suck.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 21, 2006)

I always thought that they'd be better if they were brave enough to go back to 2D gameplay as well, but there's something about the Advance series that doesn't quite sit right with me either.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 21, 2006)

I never liked any form of Sonic, games, art or animation and the sudden explosion in it's fandom is rather unsettling. .-.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 21, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> The best Sonic game would probably the one based on SatAM... which is yet to exist.
> 
> The Wolf Pack is the only reason I like the series.



SatAm was just a rough tranfer of the comic. If they ever took that trash Archie dribbles out each month and put it into a game, I'd have to kill all of Sonic Team myself.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 22, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> SatAm was just a rough tranfer of the comic. If they ever took that trash Archie dribbles out each month and put it into a game, I'd have to kill all of Sonic Team myself.



You've got it backwards.  The Archie comic series was/is based on the SatAM series.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 22, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No..I don't.

Sonic the Comic (US Archie Rev) first hit the stands in May/June of 1993.

Sonic SatAM hit the airwaves in September of 1993.


----------



## Landis (Nov 22, 2006)

I was always a sonic fanboy over mario and its very sucky all new sonic games have sucked. I was so hoping this game would be good and have been let down once again.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 22, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> No..I don't.
> 
> Sonic the Comic (US Archie Rev) first hit the stands in May/June of 1993.
> 
> Sonic SatAM hit the airwaves in September of 1993.



Really?  Hmm...

I've got (or had) a couple of kid's books that that storyline is apparently based on.  Dunno what happened to 'em, or I'd give ya copyright dates.  What I do know is that I had those way before I first saw the SatAM show, and I saw that show several years before I knew of the Archie comics.


----------



## sasaki (Nov 22, 2006)

So this is a scene where sonic is resurrected after being dead since the release of the Sega Saturn?

My reaction to that video was as follows:
_"HO-LEE JEE-ZUS... WHAT IS THAT? WHAT THE F*CK IS THAT?!"_


----------



## DavidN (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not seeing this 'erection' mentioned in the video description, by the way (though this is probably a good thing).


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2006)

Landis said:
			
		

> I was always a sonic fanboy over mario and its very sucky all new sonic games have sucked. I was so hoping this game would be good and have been let down once again.


That's sort of the problem when you waterdown something that had no backbone.

Sonic, in its original carnation, had jackshit for a storyline or background. It was "free little animals stuck in odd robots and run around and shit". Then the comic came out, and they kept trying to give the game more of a plot... when it had jackshit for one. It was "gameplay with a character".

When you try to give backstory to something that doesn't have (or need it) you get crap like the Doom movie. Or, well, Sonic.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Landis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I blame Sega for allowing it really. I know why they did, so that Sonic could get more 'over' Mario, but Sega just handed those idiots over at Archie the keys to the car, unlimited gas and then took em off the leash.
And then Sonic Team all but makes it canon by briefly sticking cameos of the clusterfuck US storyline characters into games here and there, plus every..single..game, they feel compelled to create even more characters that Archie can shoe-horn into some god-damned horrid storylines that circle around Robotnik, a clone of him, Naxis, the DBZ power level wizard who ends up defeated within two to three issues of him returning and other various idiot plots.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 23, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> ...And then Sonic Team all but makes it canon by briefly sticking cameos of the clusterfuck US storyline characters into games here and there,...



Name one character that has appeared in a Sonic game (one made by Sonic Team) that first appeared somewhere else.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Princess Sally in Sonic Spinball. If I remember, the Chaoix (Or whatever they are called) showed up in the comics before that craptastic 32x game launched.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, the chaotix game was released first. and it was helluva lot better than what we've got to deal with now. at least they were trying.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 23, 2006)

this game looks awesome. i will buy it because i don't get hung up on the past.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 23, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Princess Sally in Sonic Spinball.



o.0  I completely forgot the Freedom Fighters were in that one bonus level of Spinball.

However, Sonic Spinball was created entirely in America, and was not truly _created_ by Sonic Team--rather, it was created "in co-operation with Sonic Team", which I gather means Sonic Team let 'em use their characters and made sure they didn't futz it up too bad.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 23, 2006)

I stopped wanting to play Sonic games after they started making them for the Game Cube. They just...lost their fun value after that, in my opinion.

That chick who made out with Sonic is ho*shot* But seriously...it strikes me as weird. I mean, the chick is somewhat realistic concerning proportions and how a human would normally look like. Yet she's around all these critters with larger than life eyes, large heads and hands and feet with small bodies, and they look almost nothing like the animal they're supposed to be. It just doesn't fit.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> this game looks awesome. i will buy it because i don't get hung up on the past.



It controls like ass. That's not getting hung up on the past, that's the truth.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 23, 2006)

i played it in the store and it controls just like that one where you use shadow and he has a bike and guns and other things like that. i forget the name of that one but i liked it too.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 23, 2006)

Shadow the Hedgehog, by any chance? 

The release of that game was when I began to suspect that Sonic Team had gone entirely mad.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 23, 2006)

Shadow is fucking emo. D:


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 3, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> When did Sonic turn into DBZ? Ouch.



He has always had the abillty to transform into, Super Sonic, since sonic 2 for the Genesis was out you had to collect all the 7 emeralds and in each level you need 50 rings to tranform also in Sonic3andKnuckles you can become Super and Hyper Sonic but to become Hyper you need 7 chaos emeralds and 7 big emeralds, but there is a trick.

It kinda does suck to see sega to take ideas from a rubbish anime but sonic is much better than DBZ. 



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Landis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess most retros were like that, but what was the most important stuff about most of the old sonic games before Sonic Adventure came was pretty much how everyone used to like it back in thier younger years.

Ever since Sonic Adventure 1 came out most of the titles didn't impress me except for Sonic Adventure 2 I had no problems with that game it was quite good for a old game.

Shadow the hedgehog is by far the worst sonic game ever, it completely changed the gameplay to shit also the motorbike parts were shit to you can't do any decent jumps with it on ramps, "say no to ganster hedgehogs".

But even though so many people have doubts for the sequals even me with some, since I haven't played this game myself yet I don't know if I can say it will do better than shadow the hedgehog or not but errr I'd say there is a 50/100 chance I would like it since shadow has seems to have his bikes back.

Urgh!


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 3, 2006)

I stopped playing Sonic after I played Sonic Adventures on the Dreamcast. I'm not going to lie, I loved that game. . . . but something about sonic + Final Fantasy-ish girls + Jesus + DBZ = WTF SEGA. They should redo SEAMAN...... . . .


----------

